# What's the biggest marital problem for women?



## Natcha

Hi there,

I am a new member to this forum. My name is Nat, 44, male, married with my beautiful wife for 5 years and we have no kids. BTW, I'm just curious to know what the biggest problem for women in a marriage with her partner. And what is the best thing that could possibly happen to her if that marital problem is solved?

Can anyone please share any thought about it?


----------



## Ynot

I can't speak for women, since I am not one. But if you look on TAM, speak to counselors, or search the internet, it would appear that the biggest issue facing marriage in general is sex. Either sexual incompatibility, lack of sex, desire for sex, cheating, etc. 
Sex is one the most basic needs for most humans, when that need is met most of the other issues tend to take a back seat. Issues like finance, family, friends etc. It is amazing how much one will put up with when their basic need for sex is being met. That is not to say that every marriage facing other issues will survive. But generally speaking if one finds themself satisfied sexually they tend to overlook the other stuff.


----------



## john117

Money.


----------



## personofinterest

Sex and money are the top marital issues statistically.

I can tell you as an actual woman who talks to actual women that one of the big love killers for women is NEGLECT.


----------



## sunsetmist

Sex and money, yes.

Neglect, yes

Maybe closely related to neglect: indifference.

Followed by addictions.


----------



## SunCMars

Add compatibility.

Having the same likes and dislikes.

Or, very close.


----------



## Andy1001

Men aren’t mind readers.
That’s women’s biggest problem.


----------



## sunsetmist

@Andy1001
'Tis a good thing too. All y'all's brains would explode if you could read our minds.....


----------



## john117

Andy1001 said:


> Men aren’t mind readers.


Some are. Doesn't help much of the time, you simply know earlier.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

I'm surprised nobody has said "communication."

Often, those things mentioned above are only outward manifestations... symptoms... and the actual root cause or roadblock is ineffective communication.


----------



## Bluesclues

For me it is lack of appreciation. I don’t like being taken for granted.


----------



## Natcha

Wow! Thanks folks for sharing thought aboutthe biggest marital issues. Specifically, sex and money are critical to most of marriage. It's pretty much irrational need and kind of reciprocity to why we decide to have someone for marriage. We're all humans, after all.

As far as I know, women tend to be more emotional than men, especially about love, intimacy in relationship. Low sexual and financial supports can lead to losing interest and commitment. That causes physical behavior of poor communication. Ultimately, it becomes mental anguish having on you or he will have martial affair leading to infidelity and divorce, if untreated.

I might be wrong but I love to hear comment from you.

Anything else about marital issues for women?


----------



## SunCMars

john117 said:


> Some are. Doesn't help much of the time, you simply know earlier.


So true....

Knowing the other-sided truth.
Knowing the feelings.

Does not abate them.
Does not lessen the eventual impact of a sharp tongue striking nearby ears, nearby sensibilities.

There is no escape.
Or so it seems!

One can only, not add fuel to the fire.

Do so, by keeping quiet.

Let the 'others' emotional storm rain out, blow out, blow away.

Until the next 'low pressure depression {front} moves in, takes over. 
Over takes all. :frown2::|:smile2::grin2:



Sigh.....


My tongue ever in cheek...:surprise:

[THRD]


----------



## SunCMars

Personal said:


> Wayward toenai clippings.


The thing is......

When a Witch or Witch Doctor wants to use Black Magic against you....

They need a clipping of your hair, and toe nail clippings, especially from the magical 'big toe'.
It is replete with Alpha Keratin. The stuff of manliness.

The big toe contains the most of this aural mixture.
The big toe is man's second most prized appendage.

Clippings from this should be stored in a sealed jar, or planted in sacred soil using it as fertilizer for the Bird of Paradise plant.


----------



## aine

Lack of love and respect, emotional neglect.


----------



## personofinterest

aine said:


> Lack of love and respect, emotional neglect.


Interesting that this is what the WOMEN say. Also interesting that men began answering the OP before women had a chance.......with different answers.


----------



## EveningThoughts

An unbalanced relationship. 
Lies & deceit.
Addictions
Lack of financial responsibility, especially once children are involved.
Physical affection.

For me personally it's the physical affection I crave/miss.


----------



## Andy1001

personofinterest said:


> Interesting that this is what the WOMEN say. Also interesting that men began answering the OP before women had a chance.......with different answers.


Surely it must be obvious to you that in this and every other situation that men know best.
And their opinions are wise and just.😈


----------



## sunsetmist

Andy1001 said:


> Surely it must be obvious to you that in this and every other situation that men know best.
> And their opinions are wise and just.😈


What a relief that when addressing women's biggest marital problems (and every other situation), men know best and are wise and just. Then, surely, men are 'chosen' and capable to fix said issues. We can just play and clean up exploding brains. 0


----------



## EleGirl

aine said:


> Lack of love and respect, emotional neglect.


This pretty much covers it.


----------



## EleGirl

Natcha said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a new member to this forum. My name is Nat, 44, male, married with my beautiful wife for 5 years and we have no kids. BTW, I'm just curious to know what the biggest problem for women in a marriage with her partner. And what is the best thing that could possibly happen to her if that marital problem is solved?
> 
> Can anyone please share any thought about it?


The answer to your question is not simple. While there are trends as there are in any group of people, the reasons are pretty much unique to each woman.

There is two good books that can help to answer your question for you, "His Needs, Her Needs" and "Love Busters".


----------



## personofinterest

Andy1001 said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that this is what the WOMEN say. Also interesting that men began answering the OP before women had a chance.......with different answers.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely it must be obvious to you that in this and every other situation that men know best.
> And their opinions are wise and just.😈
Click to expand...

Lol

See...YOU'RE joking.

Some men really think that


----------



## Monkie04

Mine is lack of affection and lack of honesty.


----------

